

3D Printed Guns (Vice Documentary) - emilepetrone
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DconsfGsXyA

======
cinquemb
This is how the current debate and notions about gun control will become
obsolete.

Funny how things like this are rarely mentioned in the debate… :P

